
When Burkina Faso Vibrated with a New Culture - isserson
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/when-burkina-faso-vibrated-with-a-new-culture
======
ptd
As someone who was born in Burkina Faso, this was a great read. Thank you for
sharing. If you found this article interesting I recommend you look into Salif
Kieta and Ali Blondy.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Alpha Blondy you mean?

~~~
ptd
Yes, my mistake! Thanks for the correction.

------
beat
The richness of the west African music scene continues to astound me. I think
the western Sahara area (Mali, Niger) is producing the best music in the world
today, but the depth of it, going back to the introduction of commercial
recording in the post-WWII era, is fantastic.

~~~
leesec
Wow, this is super interesting. I've listened to just a very small amount of
African music but really enjoyed it. Any artists or albums you can point me
towards?

~~~
isserson
I personally find that labels and anthologies are an easy way to discover
artists:

* Awesome Tapes from Africa: [https://www.awesometapes.com/](https://www.awesometapes.com/)

* Analog Africa: [https://analogafrica.bandcamp.com/](https://analogafrica.bandcamp.com/)

* Sublime Frequencies: [http://www.sublimefrequencies.com/](http://www.sublimefrequencies.com/)

Here's one album, "Bambara Mystic Soul": [https://youtu.be/8XWuFG-
Sq_g](https://youtu.be/8XWuFG-Sq_g)

~~~
fruffy
Analog Africa is a great label. I have been slowly working my way through
their collection and the amount of disco, funk, and rock music they exposed me
to is amazing. The music is very refreshing. It just ever so slightly odd and
different while also being very positive and rhythmic.

My favourite albums of their collection right now are Space Echo, Amara Toure,
and also Bambara Mystic Soul.

I think partially because of Spotify's and Youtube's recommender systems this
type of music has picked up popularity lately. There are also several DJs such
as Palms Trax and Hunee who have recently started mixing in African Disco into
their tracks. I do not complain about this trend.

------
isserson
If you'd like more context, here's an interesting documentary on the life of
Thomas Sankara: [https://vimeo.com/46137917](https://vimeo.com/46137917)

------
CalRobert
If you like hearing music from different periods and places, this is a cool
tool: [http://radiooooo.com/](http://radiooooo.com/)

